# Homeland Security is a joke.........



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Napolitano wouldn't make a good dog catcher....she is totally over her head in this position, just like the Muslim lover, Obama.



> Diane Ravitch
> Historian of education, NYU and Brookings :
> Janet Napolitano's comment that "the system worked" is shocking. The system failed. "The system" is the official measures intended to safeguard the lives of airborne passengers. In this case, the system failed. A passenger intent on mass murder boarded a flight carrying the ingredients to blow a hole in an airliner. Had he managed to ignite his bomb over the Atlantic or even as the plane was landing, everyone would have died. The system failed. Do the highest level officials now assume that passengers are expected to subdue terrorists in midair as part of "the system"? Are we to assume that the system is working well if terrorists elude detection by screeners? The system failed.
> 
> Napolitano's comment makes me afraid to board an aircraft, if federal officials can take pride that "the system worked." No, it didn't. It failed. Hello, government leaders, say it out loud: The "system" did not "work." The system failed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard her say the system works. No it does not work, and this incident at Christmas proves it.

I heard her name pronounced Incompetano today.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

The bomb failed-- so that means the system worked. Since then she changed to the system failed. Every single day there is a new inncedent to prove Obamas people are compleatly incompetend , stupit or crazy or all the above. Who here would dispute this come forward and show us what you know.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

If I recall, the flight in question originated in Amsterdam, not the United States. It was inbound to the United States. Does the TSA and/or Homeland Security have jurisdiction or a screening station in Amsterdam? If not, then how can we criticize them for allowing a passenger to board in a foreign country with explosives? Isn't that the responsibility of the government in the country where the flight originated?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Big daddy..... you are correct to a point. But it should be the final destination of the flight that does the security IMO.

But if the system works....then why are now some still blaming bush for what happened?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> But it should be the final destination of the flight that does the security IMO.


Chuck: Wouldn't this require TSA to open screening stations at every foreign airport that has flights into the U.S.? Or, would we simply cut the number of foreign airports where a person can fly into the U.S. and only open TSA screening sites there? The first scenario would require a dramatic increase in the size and budget for the TSA. The second scenario would get quite a bit of push-back from the business world and the tourism industry, but maybe it is worth it.

Also, does anybody know if TSA designates their counterpart agencies in other countries as having comparable screen procedures? If so, this would help standardize things, but we would not have direct oversight or control if we later found shortfalls.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Very simple you should have done whatever it would have took to make it not happen. End of story. Keep making excuses for these people and they will get you killed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Big Daddy.... You are correct on both cases. What needs to be done is make a world wide standard. Because the whole world would benefit. Terrorism happens world wide. There should be a world wide standard. Since travel is world wide. (i know I over used world wide....but it is to drive home the point that this is just not a US problem.) So instead of a "green" summit. How about a world terror summit.

To let you know this shows a huge gap in protection. So now many terror groups will be trying to use this gap. Think if the bomb actually went off!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Screw the world order -just a bunch of free loaders wanting a handout. Keep handing our money out to the free loaders and you will all be working in a rice patty for the Chinese. They could care less about handing out money or politicly correct. One day your children might have to move to China to have any freedom.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The problem was information transfer which was our fault. His father reported him to the U. S. Embassy . He told them he had radical ideas and considered him doing something like this. They reported it to the FBI and it ended there. His name should have been fast tracked to the no fly list. It didn't even make it. It had months. As I understand it had made it's way to Homeland Security and died there. More information was also available to Homeland Security, but they failed to process any of the information or use it. All you have to do for any of this information is watch Fair and Balanced or at least something besides the All Barack Channel.

Bigdaddy please read:


> Barack Obama gets an 'F' for protecting Americans


at: http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tobyh ... americans/


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I listened to a democrat party official blame it on Bush.Will they ever stop using that excuse?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> I listened to a democrat party official blame it on Bush.Will they ever stop using that excuse?


I hope not. It makes them look like fools.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is an eyewitness account:



> By Aaron Foley | MLive.com
> December 31, 2009, 9:41AM
> 
> Courtesy photoLori and Kurt Haskell
> ...


To read that explanation: http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index ... _hask.html


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

not surprising, as we didn't get all of the story regarding the high jacked ship and the rescue of the captain either.....our government lies to the people on a regular basis, we only hear/see/read what they want us to know.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

anyone who takes over a new organization would call for a review of all policies and procedures. i am sure old Janet pulled up a chair and got comfortable, but with no background in security or terrorist tactics, yes, forget the coining of a new politically correct term, "man-made disaster", she didn't focus on the job or organization, only on words......typical liberal bull$hit that does nothing to keep anyone safe.

her first action should have been looking at any foreign originating inbound flights to the US, as they would always be the weakest link and provide the easiest access to terrorist activity, damn a no brainer for any one experienced in intell or security,
but Obama once again selected an unqualified HS chief, one whose initial concern was returning vets who might prove dangerous.
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: ......typical liberal agenda, flawed thinking that causes them to take their eye off the ball.. :eyeroll:



> Democrats Join Calls for Napolitano to Step Down Following Failed Attack
> 
> FOXNews.com
> 
> ...


----------

